# Manistee Labor Day Salmon/Trout Fun Tournament Sign-up



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Gentlemen and Ladies,
The time draws near for another outing of the Michigan-Sportsman gang. (Keep in mind that this adventure is not sponsored by Michigan-Sportsman.com, but rather an outing of the members and friends).

When: Saturday, September 30th 

Where: Manistee, Michigan launching from the public launch at the piers

Headquarters: InstaLaunch Campground on the Big Manistee R. just before it flows into Manistee Lake near the intersection of US31 and M55

Time: Meet at the pier launch site at 5AM on Saturday for the official sign-up and financial matters.

Weigh-In: 3PM at the Insta-Launch Campgrounds

Pot Luck Feast: Immediately following the weigh-in

Cost: $20 per boat plus $10 "Biggest Fish Prize" totaling $30 per boat

Points: Lake Trout 5
Coho 10
Chinook/King 15
Steelhead 20
Browns 25

Winner Is Determined: By a total of points and pounds

Limits: A maximum of 6 rods per boat and 6 fish may be weighed.

Motel Info: Email me for information

Friday Night: Those of us who will be here should get together someplace????

Fishing Info: This is a fun tournament and information is willinginly and freely shared among boats.

Sign-up: Email me at [email protected] or through the site if you plan on joining in the fun. Include the names of your crew members. If they are on the site include their member name. Also put a notice in this thread of your intent to join us. If your boat has a name, please include it in your post.

Rules Clarification: Last year the use of wire line was not officially sanctioned by the appropriate sanctioning body. This year the use of wire has been officially sanctioned by the official sanctioning body.

The Challenge: Team Danno shall not be denied!!!!!!!!

There it is guys n' gals! The gauntlet has been tossed and soon all eyes shall be pointed northward to the little hamlet of Manistee as it sits snug on the shore of the big blue water of Lake Michigan. In sportshops, at marinas, and public launch sites all across the Great Lakes region. At Pro Bass stores and Cabela's down in Dundee, the conversations will focus on this upcoming tournament. The world will stand hushed for those ten hours when we will be out on the lake endeavoring to be the Big Fish. 

Newspapers, television, and radio are all gearing up to cover this momentous event. Dan Rather, Tom Brokow, Wolf Blitzer, and others have made their hotel reservations. Producers, directors, camera crews, and sound personnel are beginning to gasther their gear, gear up their plans, tighten their loins and unslacken their sinnew. The piscatorial event of the year is soon to arrive.

The time draws near!!!!!!!


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I'm in, of course as a member of Team Danno, your victors for 03.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

I'm in of course.

Now lets see where did I put that Muffin recipe.


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

Team Caznik will be there to take all winnings. Whit you better eat alot of muffins....................CAZNIK


----------



## TROUT TRACKER (May 21, 2002)

Looking forward to it been wondering where you were Whit probably perfecting the muffin recipies Stienfishski and i will be there to try to improve on our 2nd place finish.See you all then


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Well....

I don't think I have a choice as to whether or not to fish this one again this year... everyone will want to win their money back. 

Count the "Pete & RePete" with myself and Art (Steely-Head) in Whit. Oh... and the "secret weapon" too! 

Oh... by the way Whit... I think you meant Saturday, AUGUST 30th... instead of September 30th.

By the way... just who is this "sanctioning body" anyway?


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

The Sixshooter is interested but cannot commit until a little closer to the tourney time.

I may have to find myself a crew...of one or two...not sure yet...


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

My family will be in Wellston on that weekend. We will definitely make the cookout as we did last year (but we'll bring a dish this year).

Last year my wife was amazed at the salmon and got a photo holding DonP's winning fish. She took it to work and told everyone she caught it for a day or two until finally letting them know she didn't.

Anyways, she wants to fish if someone has an opening. Heck, so would I and probably my dad. We can wait until later to see who has openings but if there are some I would be willing to pitch in for gas and entry fees. My wife would probably need to be on a boat with a potty since I don't see her hanging her keister over the side in front of strangers.  We don't eat salmon and love catching them. Anyone we fish with would go home with extra fish. 

If there are limited vacancies I'd rather see my wife get out and we could river fish until weigh in. I'll check back for openings as the event gets closer. I thought I'd just throw this out now should anyone be considering joining the outing but fearing they wouldn't have a crew or monies for gas and entry. Thanks.

BTW, the wife used to be a bartender so language in front of the woman wouldn't be a problem. Her language could probably melt the wax in your ears.


----------



## THE B-5 (Aug 12, 2002)

Count the B5 crew in. OUr new boats name is "Rock Bottom" after the reef at port austin jumped out and grabbed my boat. Are we allowed to have three people on the boat? Last year it was a two person tournement. I think it would be good if we could have three people, while still only running 6 rods. Come back with some info...



Captain-collin
Cocaptain-Trevor
Sleeper and Seasick prone -Collin Jr.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

B5,
The only limit is the number of rods per boat and that is six. Last year there was no limit on the number of crew members. Some boats had two aboard, including the captain, and others had up to four aboard.


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

I'll be there with Don defending our title!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Count me in too, I tried to post on this thread last night but kept getting the" this page unavailable" thingy. Speedo, toga , beer. Life is good!


----------



## TROUT TRACKER (May 21, 2002)

Hey Spanky you have the wrong order the beer has to come first before i'm getting into any speedo!!


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

This I gotta see... Larry and Spanky in speedos!!!   

Might be worth the trip up there just to see that!! 

Hey Larry... what color you gonna wear? I know Spanky has that chartreuse one... complete with suspenders!!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Gentlemen,
I seriously doubt if the Manistee police will allow Spanky and Larry to appear in public in their speedo outfits. There is a connection between the consumption of beer and the inability to be presentable in speedo.

Keep in mind that I live here and have an unsullied...sorta...reputation to uphold...............LOL!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

I will promise to keep mine under the toga. I am only wearing it in case I fall down, and my Toga turns into a turbin!


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

Red Centery 


BEER AND SEEDOOOOOOOOOOS, Ill Have to bring mine too EH.



But I want to see the HOOTERS girls.........CAZZZZZZ


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

But Whit.... 

Spanky does at least have suspenders to go with his... doesn't that make a difference? 

By the way Whit... we will have to see if we can get a fishboil going for maybe Friday evening. Would be lots of fun... and awfully yummy too!!


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

Whit, 

I hate to critique but I think there is a slight typo. You have the date set on the 30th of September in your post, I'm assuming this should be the 30th of August????

Anyone looking for a crew member?? I'm a fast learner and I'm sure I can find my way around a boat, if not looks like I may be stuck on the peir. 

Mitch


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

Fishermen and fishingwomen (hooter girls)

I will be the champ in this turney this year and will Whoooop some butt this year.
So you all might as well give up and give the money to team CAZNIK.........
ya a fish boil sounds good and lets boil the fish in beer instead of water its better.................... 
Hey who is nest to lot 64 at the camp ground, thats where I will be.
Or less Whit will let me spend the night at his house and PARTYYYYYYYYY all night long..........


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Whit Has Moved!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2001)

Team "Go Blue" crew's name is Park.

By the way, I just read the rules, Whit. I don't know if my attention span is long enough to fish out there from 5am until a 3pm weigh-in, lol.

Butch


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

Wow till 3:00, man I hope it isnt going to be to hot out there. My fish will shrink  Caznik


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

An update and I must add that Sixshooter is talking about taking the money and running back home!!!!!!!!!!!!

Michigan-Sportsman Manistee Salmon/Trout Tournament

Munee II
Danno/George, Toto/Bill, Whit/Milt, Dan

Tin Can
Tgafish/Tom, Jeff

Team Caznik
Caznik/Rich, Wayne, Ben

Pete & RePete
DonP/Don, Steely-Head/Art, Spanky in Speedo (OH MY!!)

Rock Bottom
B5/Collin, Trevor, Collin Jr

Team Trouttracker
Trouttracker/Larry, Steinfishski/Tim

Catfishhoge
Catfishoge/Rick and Uncle Jim

Severus
Severus/Ken, Brian

Butch/Go Blue
Butch/Matt, crew

Trapper/John, Jeff, Mark

Bigfoot (boat name)
Bigfoot99/Tim and crew of three

Manofish Destiny
Sixshooter/Jim, Auditor/Levi


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Caz & Butch,
We'll do the weigh in at InstaLaunch rather than the access site parking lot. This will mean that we'll have to be off the lake and loading boats by about 2PM in order for all of us to get to the campground.

Caz, your catch will not shrink too much and will be in fine shape for you to display. Take plenty of ice in the fish cooler for the two or three carp that you manage to snag out there..........LOL!!!

Butch to stave of boredom take you river rod and practice tossing you favorite stream spiiners. You can troll close to other boats and use them and their equipment as targets,,,,,,,,,,,,LOL!!


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2001)

Whit-

Do you think the folks on the boats I cast at will mind, especially if I cast 2' too far  

Butch


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Butch,
I have the utmost confidence that your lawyerly negotiatiative skills will arrest any untoward anger and angst that might be directed your way.

"Two feet too far!", indeed a creedo worth remembering.


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

Whit,

Just FYI...

We are fishing out of Auditor's boat...So his name should go first...hehe...

Sixshooter isn't going to do any trashtalking until after the tourney...cause if I do it know I'm for sure going to come in last place...

Can't WAIT...


----------



## Auditor (Feb 15, 2003)

Bite your tongue young man!

I have all the confidence in the world as to our abilities.
Did I ever mention that I have a knack for hooking my fishing parnters through the ear? ( fingers, nose, mouth, whatever is available)
LOOK GUYS! A 200 LBER!
Get your insurance updated just in case!
Auditor




Carp per Diem


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Ahhh! The plot thickens again!!!

West Shore Hospital is located on US31 about 1.5 miles north of the junction of US31 and M55. This makes it convenient for those staying at Insta-Launch campground.


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

Sixshooter,
Lets go raid Whits place Friday night........ 

Take all his muffins he eats to catch his fish...


CAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZz


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

Hmmm. I wonder if a blue dolpin earring would make a chic fashion statement?


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Just got off the phone with Bluedevil. Team Bluedevil wll be there.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Steve,
Welcome aboard this great tourney/party boat and helping us in fitting 'er out."


----------



## uniborn (Aug 30, 2002)

if... I ...only............had ..a ..boat. LOL
Any openings for the 30th for one fishin fool let me know. Id do my part and bring my share!!!!
let me know.
uniborn


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Uniborn,
Are you lookng to crew?


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

I'll opt for the helicopter ride to Traverse City...haha...
Caz...mmmmm....muffins....yeah lets do it...




> _Originally posted by Whit1 _
> *Ahhh! The plot thickens again!!!
> 
> West Shore Hospital is located on US31 about 1.5 miles north of the junction of US31 and M55. This makes it convenient for those staying at Insta-Launch campground. *


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

Get a hold of Auditor...We may have a spot available...But I'm going to let him make the call...I don't know for sure if he has somebody else in mind or not...

Stipulation though you have to bring a bunch of hot chicks in bikini's as our cheering section...






> _Originally posted by uniborn _
> *if... I ...only............had ..a ..boat. LOL
> Any openings for the 30th for one fishin fool let me know. Id do my part and bring my share!!!!
> let me know.
> uniborn *


----------



## Auditor (Feb 15, 2003)

Yeah! If you've got the chicks, we've got room!
If you are looking to crew, we can fit one more on the boat.
Provided that you know how to remove sharp hooks from tender areas. ( right in the corner of a big kings lip )
You will be expected to set lines, bring in fish, net fish, and drive the boat. Sixshooter and I will be cheering on the cheering section!
Give a shout.

Oh, and you can't laugh when it takes me an hour to land a five pounder!

Auditor


Carp per Diem!


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

If there is going to be some hot chicks, let there be a wet tee shirt contest, Ill be the judge of that.....


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Hmmm....

Did someone say something about a wet t-shirt contest at Whit's house? 










Whit... you better be careful... you might start getting a reputation as being a wild man!!









Now where was it that you lived again?


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Whit We have a new member that is comeing to Tourney. His sreen name is "GOTTAHAVEIT" and that is also the name of His boat. He is up at the Steelheaders Tourney in Frankfort this weekend. I'll get to post His intentions first thing Monday.
Looks like the count of attendies is going up. Should be a lot of fun.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Here's the latest line-up Check to see if it's correct.

We are going to have a MAJOR problem with parking the vehicles and trailers. For those who are camping at Insta-Launch there is no problem, there is room. They will NOT have room for the rest of us. Street parking is very limited in the area and perhaps not the wisest thing to do. Although Manistee is a "safe" town, it does have an element of its population that is, shall I say, untrustworthy.

What would you guys think about having the weigh in and after dinner feast at our house. We live north of Onekama, about a 20 minute drive (unless you're driving with Splitshot and then its a five minute drive....LOL) from Insta-Launch. We've had large parties here many times and parking would be no problem. We are rural and have 25.5 acres.

Munee II
Danno/George, Toto/Bill (in spirit...he has to work), Whit/Milt, Dan

Tin Can
Tgafish/Tom, Jeff, camping at Insta-Launch

Team Caznik
Caznik/Rich, Wayne, Ben

Pete & RePete
DonP/Don, Steely-Head/Art, Spanky in Speedo (OH MY!!), camping at Insta-Launch

Rock Bottom
B5/Collin, Trevor, Collin Jr

Team Trouttracker
Trouttracker/Larry, Steinfishski/Tim, camping at Insta-Launch

Catfishhoge
Catfishoge/Rick and Uncle Jim, camping at Insta-Launch

Severus
Severus/Ken, Brian

Butch/Go Blue
Butch/Matt, crew

Trapper/John, Jeff, Mark

Bigfoot (boat name)
Bigfoot99/Tim and crew of three

Manofish Destiny
Auditor/Levi, Sixshooter

Team Bluedevil
Bluedevil/?, Huntingfoot43/Steve, camping at Insta-Launch

GottaHaveIt
Gottahaveit


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Team Dann0 votes for haveing it at Whitmore Acers. 
But another big problem is a fish cleaning area after the weigh in.
Milt have You any thoughts on that.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

As for fish cleaning, I can rig something up here. I can dig a hole in the veggie garden and we can dump the entralls in there.


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

Cazniks is staying at the insta launch to. Lot # 64 yeeeee haaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## tkpolasek (Mar 4, 2002)

I am working out some arrangements to hopefully make it up and fish again this year, I should know more by mid week. I have to come up there and try to improve on that 3rd place finish last year. I will be fishing with my uncle if everything works out. I am pertty sure we are going to make it. The name of my boat is "Fish Tales II" so we will probaly go by team Fish Tales. I will post just as soon as I know for sure.

Tim


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

Sounds GREAT Whit1...

Lets have a shindig at your place...I havn't been to onekema in eons...


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Whit that should be 4 for Team Bluedevil. MIbowhntr and Quest are also on the Bluedevil team. The plan to have it at Whitmore Acers sounds good to me.


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

At whits house EH................... 


Its party time


----------



## THE B-5 (Aug 12, 2002)

I dont know if I am on the reguest list, but we got the boat in top notch so we will be up friday during the day, and fish with yall sunday. What if there is a bad weather day.






B5
Rock Bottom


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

WE PARTY AT WHITS HOUSE. YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE HAAAAA


----------



## tkpolasek (Mar 4, 2002)

Team "Fish Tales II" will be there. We will be arriving mid-day friday to do a little fishing, we will have to decide on a channel so we can talk out there. I will be fishing with my uyncle Tony. Hopefully the weather will be nice for us, I will see you all up there.
I just got some fresh herring to try to compete with those wire rigs.

Good Luck and Good Fishing

Tim


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

Yes a Michigan Sportsman Tourney Channel must be decieded on...We used Channel 10 today out of Muskegon...

But I do believe Channel 72 is also available for recreational use.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Whit,
I'm all in for what's best for everyone but it kind of puts me in a pickle. Kind of a pain to unhook the motorhome and drive it up to the Whitmore estate. Also was looking forward to enjoying 1 or 10 adult pops for the feast and don't want to see anyone driving back to instalaunch in impaired condition.


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

Tgafish,
You can ride with me in my truck there. I will have my brother and my daughters boyfriend going with me, but I have room for one more. I dont know the way to Whits house , so if you do it would help me out. Plus I better not drink or else the CAZNIK will go crazy...CAZNIK love to party to much drunk. WARNING you do not want to see CAZZ drunk.

CAZNIK


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Where ever we go for the weigh-in and feast we need to decide. Insta-Launch cannot handle the extra traffic.

If we decide to come to the house the directions are simple.
From Insta-Launch Campground:
Take US31 north for 3-4 miles to the Little River Casino.
Turn left at the blinking light onto M22 and drive north
You'll come to Portage Lake
Drive around the lake and through the village of Onekama
Continue north as M22 swings away from Portage Lake and goes up a long hill
Drive about four miles past several local fruit stands
You'll drive by a fruit packing plant (on the right) at the Pierport Rd.
Continue for one mile and M22 makes a big swing to the left (west)
In the middle of the curve St. Pierre Rd. meets M22 on the right
Turn left onto St. Pierre Rd and continue for about 150 yds.
Turn right onto Steffens Rd. and continue for 3/4ths mile.
Our house is grey and on the right side. You'll know a gardener lives here as soon as you come to the house.


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

Is there a HOOTERS at Manistee. 


Caznik


----------



## MIbowhntr (Mar 23, 2003)

Be sure to add me to team bluedevil........The other teams will regret my attendance no doubt! ill catch the salmon with bits of apple pie!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by caznik _
> *Is there a HOOTERS at Manistee.
> Caznik *


No! Caz in a Hooters??..........OH MY!!!!!!!...........LOL!


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

Whit,
I would like to pay on friday night. We will be staying at instalaunch and have a dock so we will be leaving from there. 
Will you be visiting the campground friday evening? I would like to be sure to get you the $!

Thanks
Rick


----------



## THE B-5 (Aug 12, 2002)

A little off topic, but is this the longest running thread ever? If not pretty darn close....Rock bottom will be up around 12 friday.
Good luck to everyone......



Rock Bottom


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

Sixshooter will be in Manistee on Thursday night...


----------



## MIbowhntr (Mar 23, 2003)

Hey all, im very sorry to say that a good good friend of mine was killed last nite in an automobile accident. Im feeling pretty bad, and dont think i will be able to make it this weekend..sorry bluedevil..i hate to let you guys down, but i want to give his mother my condolences.....


----------



## Auditor (Feb 15, 2003)

My question now is how to cook the burger and brats I am bringing as I am a guest (I hope) of Tom's and can't bring a grill with me.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

MIBowHunter,
Sorry to hear about the passing of a friend. You'll be with us in spirit.

Bluedevil, and anyone else,
Uniborn is looking to crew for someone.

Catfish,
George and I will be fishing out of Manistee on Friday evening and we're planning to stop by Insta-Launch. How can we find you? We'll need a name that you're registered under or give me a call at: 889-3114.

Auditor,
There are grills available in the park. Bring charcoal and starter fluid.


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Uniborn
You have a pm.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Ok exactly when and where is the weigh-in going to take place? It's possible that I might be able to make it.


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Steve 
The boat launch on first street 
Weigh-In: 3PM at the SW corner of the city lot. Look for the listing vessels in the lot.

Pot Luck Feast: Immediately following the weigh-in


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

WAIT A MINUTE....

Pot Luck Feast to start imediately after Sixshooter Claims LAST place in the tourney....

Okay carry on...

Hey Steve, How's it going? Did you guys cook up that Salmons yet?


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

Whit,
Our site is in the back along the tracks. #123 I think, registered under Richard Hoge. Look for a white Ford Ranger with a tent.
I will keep an eye out for you!

Rick


----------



## TROUT TRACKER (May 21, 2002)

Hey six you trying some of that reverse vibe stuff eh? That only works in the movies LOL se ya friday Oh by the way i have a special prize for the boat in last place so maybe you won't walk home with nothing!


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

for the hockey leagues they always gave the last place team a toilet bowl seat...for comming in last place...

hehe...maybe we should give the last place team a bucket of fish heads or something?


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Sixshooter 
We have ate salmon a few times since our trip. I was surprized my wife really liked it. Don't be so sure about last place, Team bluedevil might have to arm wrestle ya for it.LOL


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

Most excellent...Most Excellent...

Arm Wrestle for last place? Does that mean I would have to win at arm wrestling to be in last place or lose?


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

I could fit another on my boat. I never did see if you got an offer so I'd like to make one before it's too late. It would be 3 on a 17ft tracker but 3 might make fighting/netting/driving easier. I can guarntee the fishing, the catching seems to be optional though this year. Tell her to bring either an REO speedwagon tape or a Mickey's beer hat. Those have been the keys to my limits this year


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

Tom,

What site Number are you? And don't forget if you need a hand launching the boat...I will have my truck up there...As long as your boat trailer recieves a two inch ball...

Peace...


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I will see if she is still interested in the morning. She is in bed now. My schedule as far as my union conference is up in the air but I may be interested if she isn't. 

I will PM you with my cell number and if the opening exists still you can call me when you reach town. I will also try to PM or post tomorrow before we leave (by 10am hopefully). 

Thanks....


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

MiBH, sorry to hear the loss of a good friend. My condolences to his family and yourself. 

Jim, 3 words for you. Positive mental attitude! LOL 

Larry, ROFL bro. What is our site #

Arm wrestling tournament should be added to the olympiad (Toga) event following the feast. I figure the event should precede the track and field events while our feast settles in.

Steve H, hope to see you there at the Manistee city launch parking area ( by south pierhead, feast in the pavilian area NW the fish cleaning station). 

We'll be arriving Fri after 3pm. We may pass on the pre-fish unless the waves are less than 2-4' as anticipated or calming.

Auditor, we'll have some small gas grills on hand.

Tom, you're not pimping out my spot are ya?


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Team Bluedevil is full, 
Capt. Matt -Bluedevil
Crew Steve- huntingfool43, Uniborn and freind.


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

See you all up there,
Will be up there late Friday night or less my BRO can get off work sooner. I will be at Lot #64..................


Is there a HOOTERS there............Caznik want to go

CAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZz


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

We're going to have the weigh-in at 2PM...........not 3PM. The time was changed a while back.

A Last Place Trophy? Hmmmm! I may have to think on this one!!!!!!!!!!

Steve,
Of course you are welcome anytime. We may even be able to find you a "ride" as a crew member.

If you can't get there for fishing then look for us at 2PM on Saturday. We'll be gathered in the far SW corner of the public boat launch near the south pier.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

tgafish, thanks for the offer but my wife is trying to pass a kidney stone and don't think the wave action will do her any good - I disagree. I sent you my cell number if the opening is still there Friday night. Call me, I should be able to make it. Otherwise I should see everyone at the launch at 2pm.

Thanks again and tight lines everyone.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Jim,
Site 48 and boat dock 82. Electric and water baby! Furnace for the night and AC for the day.

Tim,
Your spot has officially been pimped You guys got a Truck camper this year so the simpathy just ain't there. Couldn't let Levi stay on the boat. I told Larry if he outfished me again I'd steal his boat or his partner so no more freebies pal! Gotta cruise to snooze 

Gunrod,
Spot is there for the taking I'll give ya a call. Ship leaves Instalaunch at 4:45am.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

BTW to Team Manofish Destiney

2 nights in comfy motorhome = 1 20lber to be given to said quarters giver captain at weigh-in. Fortunately for me this little known rule is only in effect on even days of the month


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

Gunrod, your wife has my sympathy. I passed a kidney stone last fall and can attest to the fact that the experience can only be properly defined as excruciating.*excruciating* 

We'll be up tomorrow afternoon to drop the boat at Instalaunch and look up some of you guys staying there.

Ken


----------



## TROUT TRACKER (May 21, 2002)

Tim our lot # is lot 100 i might be able toget out of work even earlier tommorrow like at 8:00 or so i will know more at the end of the day will give you acall tonite to make arangments. Tom i will be watching the boat VERY closley.


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

I'll be heading up around 5 or so today. See everyone in a bit.


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2001)

MiBH- Sorry about your loss.

As for the last place trophy, I want my name engraved for last year as the inaugural loser. It's probably the only way I'll get my name on a trophy for a fishing tournament.

tga-I'm sure glad the Mickey's hat worked and we didn't have to resort to REO Speedwagon It's still workin', by the way  

Butch


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Saturday
North winds around 10 knots backing west in the afternoon. Partly sunny. Waves 1 to 3 feet subsiding to 1 foot or less.


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

Tom,

I'll tell ya what...I'll give you any twenty pounders we catch...They just might be cleaned by time you get them...hehe....

Can't wait...Just got home from work...and packed my clothes...just gotta go out to the boat and grab the gear...

I'm still heading up tonight but I don't think Levi is running up till tomorrow AM...

So...Peace to all....and see you on the flip side...or tomorrow...whichever comes first...

Peace.

-Sixshooter


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Butch _
> *MiBH- Sorry about your loss.
> 
> As for the last place trophy, I want my name engraved for last year as the inaugural loser. It's probably the only way I'll get my name on a trophy for a fishing tournament.
> Butch *


If I can put something together Matt, the name Butch and Crew....who was your crew?.....will be on the trophy for last year's event............LOL!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Check the weather again as you get closer but last night's report from up here indicates the winds should pass by this afternoon and be a pretty nice day tomorrow. Of course that could change.


----------

